

5 Questions Great Job Candidates Ask - mdariani
http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/5-questions-great-job-candidates-ask-interviewers.html

======
rimantas
I don't know it was pretty off-putting read. The only question which made
sense was "How do you plan to deal with...?"—this I can see being asked. As
for others—they sound like asked by someone who cannot wait to "fit in" and
become a mindless drone who only cares about the organisation.

    
    
      > "What are the common attributes of your top performers?"
    

Really? How about "what your organisation is going to do so that I can perform
to the best of my abilities"?

The questions you ask should not be about how to sell your soul with the
maximum benefit to the employer. Don't ask how to maim yourself to be a better
fit, just ask to see if the organisation fits you.

